# Hello, from Peter: A Wannabe Pearson Vanguard Owner



## ElPedro (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

I've been trolling around on the forums for a few months now, trying to read as much advice and information on boats before starting the whole process of actually buying one. I must say, I have found more or less all of the information I have needed from this site, supplemented with info from AtomVoyages, Mahina Expedition's Cruising Boat List, and Cruisingforums.

I have narrowed down my short list to a very small handful of boats, including the Pearson Vanguard, the Alberg 30, Rawson 30 and Tartan 30. The Vanguard is my top pick right now, and I think I may have found "The One" to buy!

Anyway, I just wanted to say hello, because now that I've found a potentially purchasable boat, I will probably be asking some practical questions regarding surveys, slips, boat yards, and boat loan recommendations etc. mostly pertaining to the San Francisco bay area, where I live.


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome,think say a van.on ebay.marc


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

My family owned a Pearson Vanguard for a number of years and I have spent a lot of time sailing the Alberg 30. I have also spent time sailing on the Tartan 30. I don't know the Rawson all that well. Of the three (A-30, Vanguard, and T-30) the Tartan 30 is a better boat in almost all ways. Frankly the Vanguards were not great boats. 

Jeff


----------



## ElPedro (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm sure the Tartan is the better boat, but I have yet to see a single Tartan 30 for sale here in the bay area or nearby. 

I'm also looking to own the boat primarily for liveaboard, with occasional bluewater cruising. Not so much for daysailing. That being said, one of the big reasons I like the Vanguard is the headroom, as I'm 6'2". I haven't been able to find info on the Tartan 30 in that respect, although I think I remember the Alberg has 6'2".

When you say the Vanguard were "not great boats", do you mean in construction, or in sailing responsiveness/speed?


----------

